# Rough scabby skin from licking



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Indi started licking the catheter spot on her leg - in hiding, she wouldn't do it in front of me because I kept giving her the "Eh-ehs", she's such a soft dog with me that even a slight change of tone causes her to go "Hey ma, why yous mad?!?". It looks like she's done a number on it because now the skin is rough and red. :|

She's had a cone of shame on since Tuesday. I started rubbing coconut oil into it a couple of times a day - she has also been eating coconut oil for her mouth issue. She already gets fish oil capsules for her skin.

Any other suggestions?

edit: And for laughs. Cone head has been RAMMING her cone into things - I swear it is on purpose - and smacking me with her cone. She likes to come and stand on top of me. Well, she loves it even more standing on top of me with her cone in my face.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If she can get to it with her cone on....the cone is the wrong size for her and you'll have to get a different one. 

OR you can lightly wrap her leg with vet wrap to keep her from licking

https://www.google.com/webhp?rlz=1C....r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1600&bih=799

Shaving fur down to the skin is always irritating for dogs....a lot of them will lick at their catheter spots because of it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Rebel does that too, in secret. In fact the first horrible spot he licked on his foot I thought was from a growing cancer and had it biopsied because even though the vet told me he was licking it I swore he was not because I am so darn observant there was no way he could be licking it and me not notice.

If she has to wear the cone she's going to make you suffer through it also! Smart dog


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, she can't get to it with the cone on thank goodness.

I tried some wrap before the cone and she just chewed at it.

Im hoping the cone won't have to be on too much longer!


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Anti-lick strips
Anti-Lick Strip Prevent - Health Care & Supplements - Dog - PetSmart

Try placing gauze over the area. Then, wrap with vet wrap. Make the vet wrap distasteful with Bitter Apple, Bitter Cherry or 
Campho-Phenique. Dogs hate the taste of Campho-Phenique. A few dabs near, not on, the irritated spot or on the vet wrap usually works. It can be found at grocery stores, drug stores and Walmart.
Campho-Phenique: Treats Cold Sores and Relieves Pain & Itching

Lanacane or Lanacort may help relieve the irritation.


----------

